# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  s'Avonds nog honger= 10 kg te veel

## kev

hallo, ik ben 28 jaar en heb een beetje overgewicht nl +/- 10 kg

ik eet gedurende de dag zelf niet veel maar vooral s'avonds. ( voor de tv)
en ik heb dan juist mijn avond eten op em een uur of 18u en dan om +/- 20 u krijg ik steeds terug honger 

hebben jullie hier soms tips voor of truckjes 

evt eetlustremmers

alvast bedankt 
groetjes 
kevin

----------


## NannaDikkerd

> hallo, ik ben 28 jaar en heb een beetje overgewicht nl +/- 10 kg
> 
> ik eet gedurende de dag zelf niet veel maar vooral s'avonds. ( voor de tv)
> en ik heb dan juist mijn avond eten op em een uur of 18u en dan om +/- 20 u krijg ik steeds terug honger 
> 
> hebben jullie hier soms tips voor of truckjes 
> 
> evt eetlustremmers
> 
> ...


Hej kevin,
luister, luister goed, want anders verandert je leven in een hel, netzoals het mijne. Ga niet aan eetlustremmers, laxeermiddelen, afvalpillen, braken, en stop niet met eten. Ik kan met schaamte bekennen dat ik al het voorgaande gedaan heb. mijn leven is al 4 jaar een complete hel. en de laatste keer dat ik een dag écht gelukkig was, (dus een dag dat ik normaal met eten om ging en blij was met mijn lijf enzo) niet meer herrinneren!! Alsjeblieft, ik ken je niet, maar ik gun dit niemand. Ga gezonder eten, ga een kwartiertje per dag wandelen, ontbijt (heel belangrijk: sumoworstelaars ontbijten niet zodat ze aankomen), lunch, en dineer op tijd, en eet dan na 8 uur niet meer. Drink daarnaast voldoende.. dan kan er niets mis gaan en zul je geheit afvallen.
Je hoeft hier niets mee te doen.. maar als je gelukkig wil zijn... doe er dan wel iets mee.
Succes, wat je ook doet
Nan

----------


## Nora

Wat misschien kan helpen is om juist 's avonds iets te gaan ondernemen. Bijvoorbeeld naar een cursus of gaan sporten. Dan hoef je ook niet na te denken over je hongergevoel. Het geeft je ook een voldoening. Want juist van 's avonds eten voordat je gaat slapen kom je aan. Hopelijk werkt dit ook bij jou. Bij mij wel.

Groetjes,
Nora

----------


## rebecca!

heej!
ik heb ook heel lang het probleem gehad van savonds te eten! drink vooral heel veel thee en als je honger begint te krijgen drink dan snel heel veel water zodat je een te vol gevoel krijgt! de eerste drie dagen zijn het zwaartst als je die doorstaat gaat het echt waar vele gemakkelijker gaan!
veel succes!

----------

